# NABBA Class 4 pics Backstage and Flex Lewis.



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

We all like to look at photo's etc so i thought i would add these. A few back stage photo's from the NABBA North East with my girlfriend Natalie and also i visited Neil Hill and Flex Lewis on Tuesday.

Neil really sorted my head out and gave me some very nice compliments as he made me go through my mandatories and i will hook up with him after the finals as he said he could really help me and knows this would be

to my advantage.... Never too late to teach an old dog new tricks! 

Im a little flat and nothing was pushing through plus i had major cramping issues, this has now been sorted thank god.



















As you can see im not a big guy so i have to rely on the shape i have and come in the best condition possible to enhance this... Easier said then done! :whistling:

Looks like im on acid? So depleted and tired that day but i had to make the trip. Also Rich Gaspari was there and i wanted to see the ledgend from the 80's. Flex made me look like a child :laugh:










I was telling Flex to tense his thumb, the kid is a right card wiith a great sense of humour. He sure put a smile to Natalies face! :rockon:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you're looking awesome there buddy

p.s. do you have any more pics of your missus?


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

lockstock said:


> As you can see im not a big guy...


Your taking the p*ss :lol: Looking great!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Paul, nice seeing you lookng well,


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

paul did you announce you wouldnt be doing the overall then change your mind?

i remember the emcee announcing that at the NE


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lookin good mate


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gumball said:


> Your taking the p*ss :lol: Looking great!


I was just about to post the same:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I have GOT to get me an old piggery to train in:lol:

Looking awesome there bud:thumb:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Kezz said:


> Great pics


Thanks Kezz matey


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> you're looking awesome there buddy
> 
> Thanks Hamster nuts.
> 
> ...


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Gumball said:


> Your taking the p*ss :lol: Looking great!


Thanks Gumball.

Not takin the p1ss buddy, what i meant was im not a thick muscular type of physique compared to others so i have to rely on what my parents gave me. Everyone in my family are small .


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> Hey Paul, nice seeing you lookng well,


Thank you sir Eric


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

great pics.you have a cracking build there mate.would kill to be like that:thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> paul did you announce you wouldnt be doing the overall then change your mind?
> 
> i remember the emcee announcing that at the NE


Hi Mr I,

Yea your right. I was suffering from bad cramps in my feet and hands so i couldnt pose too well. Toes and fingers kept curling up... Not nice.

After getting an ear bashing from Natalie and my friends i got my **** up there, at least it paid off in the end. No cramps this time :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

RACK said:


> Lookin good mate


Thanks Rack,

Lookin smoove in your avatar


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> I have GOT to get me an old piggery to train in:lol:
> 
> Looking awesome there bud:thumb:


Training on an old farm by yourself is the future :laugh:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

stevens said:


> great pics.you have a cracking build there mate.would kill to be like that:thumbup1:


Thanks,

I did actually kill myself to get like that, ha!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you look very impressive mate, you have great shape and taper, lovely physique


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

paul, you are a past u90kg competitor, so i wouldnt say you are small mate (maybe in height, like myself lol)

as for the finals paul...u know my thoughts bro...

steve


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

hilly said:


> you look very impressive mate, you have great shape and taper, lovely physique


Thanks Hilly,

Well done at your last show. Your condition was amazing! Nice :thumb:


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice photo`s and an excellent physique !

Good luck for saturday mate I think you`ll take some beating !!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

you have great look to your physique m8 looking forward to seeing you tommorow


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking really good! Well done


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

2nd!!! F'in ged in! :thumb:

Man im so pleased with my result at my first crack at the British class 4 title, im over the moon. It hear it was very close but i wouldnt know, ha! I shall check dvd when its available.

The lighting was great, awesome venue, VERY well organised and everything ran as smooth as silk.

Im certainly coming back next year, i was just a sniff away from my dream of being a British champion so im fired up more then ever and my prep will start in 1 weeks time to make much needed improvements! :2guns:

Thank you to all the people who have looked after me and also for your nice comments and suggestions :thumbup1:

Time for some CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE :whistling: :bounce:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

morning m8

much deserved you looked every inch the class winner up there dam right it was close,

enjoy your cake buddy


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> morning m8
> 
> much deserved you looked every inch the class winner up there dam right it was close,
> 
> enjoy your cake buddy


Thanks FATBOY hope you enjoyed the show :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations Paul ! Enjoy your time with family and fooooooooooooood !!!!


----------



## 07smclean (May 25, 2010)

As you can see im not a big guy

your right your not big your freakin huge :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Very well done:thumb:

Ps, what was class 1 result??


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Jem said:


> Congratulations Paul ! Enjoy your time with family and fooooooooooooood !!!!


Hi Jem,

Thank you. I sure will enjoy my time with family etc... Family bbq today... NICE! :thumb:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

07smclean said:


> As you can see im not a big guy
> 
> your right your not big your freakin huge :thumb:


Hehe.

One day! :bounce:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Very well done:thumb:
> 
> Ps, what was class 1 result??


Hi Tel,

Thank you sir 

To be honest i never saw any of the show because of timed meals and naps and then chatting to people that i never see because of long distances, thats why this site is great for hooking up and getting to know people. I saw a glance of the over 40's and that was it im afraid, sorry.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Locky, u looked great up there...it certainly was very close between u and hutton..found it hard to separate you both...2nd at the brits at your first attempt is bloody good going mate..well done bro

enjoy the bbq and subsequent treats ;-)

steve


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lockstock said:


> 2nd!!! F'in ged in! :thumb:
> 
> Man im so pleased with my result at my first crack at the British class 4 title, im over the moon. It hear it was very close but i wouldnt know, ha! I shall check dvd when its available.
> 
> ...


you looked awesome mate, i had you first to be honest. must have been a tough battle between you and the guy that got 1st would be interesting to see the score card.

congrats again


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Said u were a solid 2nd mate.........best physique in the lineup.Chip a bit more off for next yr and it will be yours Paul!Nice to see u mate enjoy the food!!

Gary


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

stevie flynn said:


> Locky, u looked great up there...it certainly was very close between u and hutton..found it hard to separate you both...2nd at the brits at your first attempt is bloody good going mate..well done bro
> 
> enjoy the bbq and subsequent treats ;-)
> 
> steve


Hi Steve,

Thanks very much mate. Yea 2nd at my first attempt, im so pleased.

Do you know if i have to qualify again next year being the runner up, it would certainly make things easier.

Back stage my class was a good set of lads with no bitchiness or whatever and i got on with everyone and it helped with my nerves etc and kept me cool... a great atmosphere.

I really do love this federation and thats why im coming back for another dose next year :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

hilly said:


> you looked awesome mate, i had you first to be honest. must have been a tough battle between you and the guy that got 1st would be interesting to see the score card.
> 
> congrats again


Hi Hilly,

Could you please be a judge next year! :lol:

I really cant comment as i havent seen any photos but i'll take peoples word for it as most are saying pretty similar things.

Just out of interest im going to ask for the scoresheet and see for myself, i'll see if i can get it emailed through to me.

Thanks.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

gunit said:


> Said u were a solid 2nd mate.........best physique in the lineup.Chip a bit more off for next yr and it will be yours Paul!Nice to see u mate enjoy the food!!
> 
> Gary


Mr Farr,

Good to chat to you in Frankie & Bennies yesterday 

Thats a wicked comment thanks. I'll do my best to be better next year.

See you same time same place next year! :thumb:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

locky, you WILL NOT have to qualify again next year....1st and 2nd place guys get an automatic invite to the finals the following year ;-)

and i agree with the sentiment about nabba...the set-up, organisation, staff, and general friendliness is second to none...when i did the brit in 2006, the banter and stuff backstage was exeptional..

steve


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

stevie flynn said:


> locky, you WILL NOT have to qualify again next year....1st and 2nd place guys get an automatic invite to the finals the following year ;-)
> 
> and i agree with the sentiment about nabba...the set-up, organisation, staff, and general friendliness is second to none...when i did the brit in 2006, the banter and stuff backstage was exeptional..
> 
> steve


Hi Steve,

Excellentay :thumbup1:

So glad i dont have to qualify. If i make enough impovements and win i'll do the universe. Im looking forward to it now.

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul well done on your placing mate, it was great to stand onstage with you....hope you enjoy your off season.....

Paul s


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Paul well done on your placing mate, it was great to stand onstage with you....hope you enjoy your off season.....
> 
> Paul s


Hi Paul,

Good to meet you and thanks. Maybe we'll see each other at the same place next year! :thumbup1:

I'll certainly enjoy my off season... Enjoy yours and dont get too fat, says me! :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol no mate i am taking a few years out as my wife has her final years in university studying physiology so cannot do both......i might do the Universe as that was my original plan but unsure yet.....


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

This is the only pic ive found so far of the finals 










Pic courtesy of Avril from www.rippedglutes.net


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

You did good Paul....of course a great tan helped. :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking great really good delts mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

> As you can see im not a big guy so i have to rely on the shape i have and come in the best condition possible to enhance this... Easier said then done!


I think your physique - is allot more pleasing to look at than the mass monsters who step on stage ! So what if you not walking around absolutely massive ! in my opinion your type of physique will get more people interested in Bodybuilding -that develops the sport within the general public- the mass monsters are turning people away as they are getting further removed for the norm and looking more freaky.

Well done on the result.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Lou said:


> You did good Paul....of course a great tan helped. :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Hi Lou,

Yes my tan did look rather cool, not sure who the gal was who put it on for me? 

It was a fun day and i will no daubt see you again in a years time :thumbup1:

Thank you very much :beer:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> looking great really good delts mate


Hi Galt,

Thanks very much.

Delts is actually something i have been advised to improve upon (rounder caps)... along with my [email protected] back so i have nearly 1 year of hard slog to sort these problem areas out coming my way starting very soon....


----------

